# Continue/Resume an interrupted CD burning



## Zooya (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,

I'd be interested if there is any way of recovering a CD session, I mean continuing it from a point it was interrupted due to a power failure or some other reasons. Theoretically when e.g. the power goes off during a CD burning, it stops writing data onto the CD at a point. So I'm wondering if there's any application which can find this and continue a session from that point.

Thanks
Zooya


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Not heard of one personally, my understanding is that once you start to burn the disk is marked for want of a better description, and if you stop it and try to restart it afresh for whatever reason it will probably start as a new session again, and as soon as it sees the disk has been marled it will ask for a new disk (unless your using a re-writable), your talking about burning software able to continue an interruption in it's burning, and I have never heard of one like that TBH, and logically if it was an unplanned interruption it would not have the memory of what it was doing to be able to continue even if it did.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

No sir, that is what we used to refer as a coaster. Back when blank media was megabux. Now it's like scrap metal. The only way to have a partial burn and continue burning another time is by using the multisession option virtually in every software program. I use Nero, so that is my example. Using it's wizard, you start by selecting create a multisession disc. Drag whatever you want to burn at the time and right before clicking burn you see an option about closing or finalizing the "DISK", you don't want that checked. only things that refer to "session"

Actually I've pulled some whammies in the past yanking power during a burn using a rewritable disc. Doing that can sometimes make a coaster of a DVDRW/CDRW as well. Now what I do at my house/home office may sound a bit overkill, but I have a Belkin 1200VA UPS running my desktop and a bunch of APC Back-UPS 500 units that all my external drives and routers are plugged into. In the event of any power surge or outage, I have plenty of runtime to close a disc unless it just started or something. But in the event of a power spike or short outage, the burn is not affected. I'm not saying to do what I do, but it actually does the trick. Now that media is so cheap now, these UPS units are made more for keeping external hard drives and routers running as opposed to trying to protect a 20 cent blank DVD during a burn. I know it might be frustrating to lose the session and then have to start from the beginning, but a good practice is to save your current session to be burned before you start. Then if a problem happens after the fact, you can reload that configuration file and just burn again.





Zooya said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd be interested if there is any way of recovering a CD session, I mean continuing it from a point it was interrupted due to a power failure or some other reasons. Theoretically when e.g. the power goes off during a CD burning, it stops writing data onto the CD at a point. So I'm wondering if there's any application which can find this and continue a session from that point.
> 
> ...


----------

